# Dove dancing



## Destornis (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello all. Since I am very new to pigeon and dove owning I have a question. My dove who is a male does this dancing with his feet. It's like a tap dance, and I can't really find any information on this. What does this mean? Could anyone please tell me?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, 
Males coo and dance in circles to get attention of females. It is normal for males. If you find anything strange can you pls post a video of that dance by uploading it on YouTube and pasting a link here?


----------

